# BBS motorsport center caps- what's up with these?



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

I was shocked to hear that they can't be obtained any longer by the wheel gurus at Wheel Flip. All emails to BBS regarding spare parts have been ignored, and I can't even find any on Ebay.de.










I was able to find a part number BBS0923002, 09.23.002 which is very similar, however, they're listed as 71mm and the BBS motorsport E75 wheels I have are a measured 73mm O.D. 


What gives, any ideas?


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

no one?


----------



## goDumb (Aug 22, 2006)

theres a set on ebay right now for 50$ but need new bbs logos.....hurry and buy now


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

goDumb said:


> theres a set on ebay right now for 50$ but need new bbs logos.....hurry and buy now


 I looked shortly after you mentioned it and didn't see them...


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

look them up for bmw wheels, fit but need to get custom bbs decals for them.. 

the cenetr caps are no longer availible from bbs usa..


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm surprised you never heard back from BBS. I e-mailed them about some center caps and got a reply two days later. Try them again.


----------

